# The best chain ?



## Pallet Pete (Mar 24, 2012)

Anybody and everybody shoot me your opinion of the best chain you use. I use the oregon chains traditionally and like them but there is always something better  . 

My choice http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/products/chain/pro_main_sawchain.htm

Pete


----------



## DMZX (Mar 24, 2012)

Between Oregon and Stihl the cost is about the same ($1/inch), so I go with Stihl.  It seems to hold an edge a bit longer, IMO.


----------



## rdust (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Oregon for cost, I buy from Amicks and pay about 14 bucks for my 20" chains.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 24, 2012)

Best for what?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Oregon and Stihl.   I'd say the best one is the one that I have on the saw at the time.  Provided they are sharp they both meet my requirements w/o a problem.

Matt


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 24, 2012)

Stihl RSC is what I use almost exclusively.  Sometimes I'll use Stihl RMC for dirty wood.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Stihl Oilomatic chain is the best.  Seems to keep the oil flowing better in the rails and on the chain itself.....


----------



## charly (Mar 24, 2012)

I noticed the stihl chain keeps an edge longer, especially if  any dirt is encounter under some loose bark.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used Oregon  72LP for ever.
 I'd buy the stihl equivilent if it weren't $8/loop more!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 24, 2012)

I am curious do stihl chains only work on stihl saws ? I have a poulan pro and an echo ! I am not in the market for a stihl saw though they are nice I love echo too much lol. That said I would run there chains if they are better? 

Pete


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Mar 24, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> Stihl RSC is what I use almost exclusively.  Sometimes I'll use Stihl RMC for dirty wood.


I bought myself a RSC (yellow label) Stihl chain for myself for Christmas on the recommendation from members of this forum.  The difference from the green label chains is very noticeable!  When I need a new chain, I will only buy RSC.  I have three green label chains.  Two came with the saw and I bought another one before I knew there was a chain that would throw bigger wood chips and be easier to sharpen (the green label chains have two pieces of metal for the depth gauges, RSC only have one).


----------



## MarkinNC (Mar 24, 2012)

I own Stihl, Carlton, and Oregon chain in different sizes, skip and no skip. The Stihl chain is far superior IMO.  We have a local Stihl and Husqvarna dealer.  They only sell Stihl chain anymore.  I challenged anyone running Oregon chain to try a Stihl.  I noticed if I hit the ground briefly, Oregon chain often is dull.  Stihl chains shake this off better.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 24, 2012)

I always buy skip-tooth/round-bit chains from my Stihl dealer.  

I presume it's Stihl chain but I have no idea about the nomenclature. . .


----------



## MNtreewood (Mar 24, 2012)

Mainly Oregon 72 DP & 95V (semi chisel) for me.  Stumbled onto a local dealer that sells them cheaper than when I was buying chains out of mail order catalogs or the web.  I've used Stihl and Carlton too but it was to hard to tell if they really lasted longer.  I cut mainly tree service logs from removal jobs and there is always some dirt, nails, or screws and no chain survives those without resharpening regardless of brand.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 24, 2012)

Been using Oregon 72/75 LPX full chisel & 72/75 JGX skip for  20 yrs.Nothing but praise for both.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 25, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am curious do stihl chains only work on stihl saws ? I have a poulan pro and an echo ! I am not in the market for a stihl saw though they are nice I love echo too much lol. That said I would run there chains if they are better?
> 
> Pete


 
Saw chains are made to industry standards.  Just match pitch, gauge, and number of drive links (usually stamped on your bar) and you're good to go.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys I will try a stihl chain next time. We have a stihl & Echo dealer not far from where we live. My friend is a husky dealer and only has Oregon chains I tried Carleton and was very unimpressed with them. 

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 26, 2012)

aroth said:


> I bought myself a RSC (yellow label) Stihl chain for myself for Christmas on the recommendation from members of this forum. The difference from the green label chains is very noticeable! When I need a new chain, I will only buy RSC. I have three green label chains. Two came with the saw and I bought another one before I knew there was a chain that would throw bigger wood chips and be easier to sharpen (the green label chains have two pieces of metal for the depth gauges, RSC only have one).


 
Stihl makes both RSC (Full-Chisel) and RMC (Semi-Chisel) chain in yellow labeled versions.



Bigg_Redd said:


> I always buy skip-tooth/round-bit chains from my Stihl dealer.
> 
> I presume it's Stihl chain but I have no idea about the nomenclature. . .


 
Look on the tie-straps of your chain Redd, if it says Stihl.... or the drive links will have a groove in them for oil.



Pallet Pete said:


> I am curious do stihl chains only work on stihl saws ? I have a poulan pro and an echo ! I am not in the market for a stihl saw though they are nice I love echo too much lol. That said I would run there chains if they are better?
> 
> Pete


 
Stihl makes chain in sizes to fit many, many saws, even sizes that they themselves no longer use.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 26, 2012)

Stihl RSC or RMC . . . I forget which it is . . . all I know is there is a big difference . . . and the local Husquavarna dealer recommends the Stihl chain to its customers even though they no longer carry Stihls.


----------



## lukem (Mar 26, 2012)

Another vote for Stihl chain.  They hold their edge very well.  I go for full comp, full chisel.  Not sure what Stihl lingo that is.

  I'm also a big fan of Stihl brand files.  They seem to cut better and last longer than the others I've tried.  Yes, they do cost more, but they last a lot longer too....so it is probably cost neutral and they make filing easier.


----------



## seeyal8r (Mar 26, 2012)

Oregon Chisel Chains. +1 on cheaper price than Stihl at $11 per chain for me off Bailey's. I broke a couple worn out stihl chains but I've never broken an Oregon chain. And by broke I mean a link came apart.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 26, 2012)

Best chain to me is the cheapest I can find on the 100' roll. Regardless of brand I do use alot of square grind though. For the average guy one roll and the tools could last a long time. I keep my eye for deals on Ebay. Bought the tools from Baileys.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 26, 2012)

Local guy has a sale on Oregon right now for a buck a bar inch.  Going to grab up a couple on pay day.  I agree that Stihl holds an edge better, but I think Oregon hand bombs easier when in the woods.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 26, 2012)

lukem said:


> I go for full comp, full chisel. Not sure what Stihl lingo that is.


 
xxRSC-xx (ie. 33RSC-72  = 3/8" .050" 72 Link Loop, usually a 20" bar.)


----------



## lukem (Mar 27, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> hand bombs easier when in the woods.


 
This is a new term for me...what the heck does it mean?


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 27, 2012)

To most guys buying chain on the roll would seem silly. But if you figure the price you pay for chain based on how much per drive link it doesn't take very many chains for the break even and you still have most of a roll left. I think I'm in ballpark of 8 cents per DL. For 16" bar it comes close to 5 bucks a chain. Sell a few to friends and neighbors and your money comes back fast. Plus I've gotten to the point I don't want shops making my chain. Factory is OK but after learning how to do it I've seen real questionable work. Neighbor had one almost come apart from shoddy work.


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been using the stihl chains for years even with non-stihl saws. I use the normal green safety chains (never tried the other types). I find the engraving on the cutters helpful for filing the correct angle. Lately I've only bought chains from ebay, mostly new, occasionaly used,- always sets of 3-5 chains. I've standardized to use 16" bars (small), 20" (medium), 28" (large),..... 3/8" x .050 always.
With several of each length, I  just swap a chain when I notice its cutting slower (if I don't want to stop cutting and have to file) . The removed chain goes into a box for sharpening and a new or sharp chain installs in seconds. Using a dull chain wastes time (slow cutting) and money (fuel+mix+bar oil) and is dangerous. A new sharp chain slips through wood like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

Well called the stihl dealer near me and there chains are much more money than Oregon pro chains. Does anybody know of a good site to buy them at a comparable price to the Oregon chains? I do not want to make the chains because it would not be worth my time. I do cut year round but only use maybe 2 chains a year per saw. 

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Well called the stihl dealer near me and there chains are much more money than Oregon pro chains. Does anybody know of a good site to buy them at a comparable price to the Oregon chains? I do not want to make the chains because it would not be worth my time. I do cut year round but only use maybe 2 chains a year per saw. I will probably stick with Oregon if I can't find a cheaper price.
> 
> Oregon pro chains
> $28
> ...


----------



## surviverguy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've bought (3) new Stihl 55 link chains (green safety) for 16" bar for $21.00 or $7.00 each........(4) new 72 link Stihl chains for 20" bar also green safety for $25.00 or $6.25 each.....(3) barely used (never resharpened and damage free) for 28" bar for $45 or $15.00 each.... EBAY....it's worth the wait!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Great question pallet pete: I was wondering the same thing! I just got a husky 455 rancher for my birthday. I cut about 6 large logs and the chain is already dull.. Bummer! I guess I get to practice my chain sharpening skills. LOL1

chuck


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> Great question pallet pete: I was wondering the same thing! I just got a husky 455 rancher for my birthday. I cut about 6 large logs and the chain is already dull.. Bummer! I guess I get to practice my chain sharpening skills. LOL1
> 
> chuck


Hey chuck did it come with an anti kick chain ? If it did it is junk you want a pro chain for sure with that saw. I like Oregon pro chains but I am always in the market for a better chain aka this post lol

Good luck with the new saw and be safe.
Pete


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah pete, it was the safety chain I'm pretty sure.  Do you think LOWES carries pro chain or am I just dreaming?

chuck


----------



## Thistle (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never seen any there. Was amazed to find my last 2 Oregon 72LGX .050 gauge 20"  full chisel at Northern Tool last Fall though.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2012)

Nop lowes has non that I know of. You should check online and at your saw shop if you have one near. The yellow boxed oregon chains are not the pro chains mine come in a cardboard box from the local husky dealer and are ten times better. Look at the bar on your saw and you will find the info needed to buy a chain to fit your saw. 

Good luck 
Pete


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Nop lowes has non that I know of. You should check online and at your saw shop if you have one near. The yellow boxed oregon chains are not the pro chains mine come in a cardboard box from the local husky dealer and are ten times better. Look at the bar on your saw and you will find the info needed to buy a chain to fit your saw.
> 
> Good luck
> Pete


 thanks pete


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I've never seen any there. Was amazed to find my last 2 Oregon 72LGX .050 gauge 20" full chisel at Northern Tool last Fall though.


 thanks thistle!


----------



## rdust (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread made me pick up a Stihl RS chain today for the 361 today.  I buy the Oregon chains from Amicks for 14 bucks a piece so I better notice some type of difference by paying 23 bucks for one!    Sticker on it was 27 but got 4 bucks off due to it being an open house today at the dealer.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 17, 2012)

Sharp chain is the best chain 
Selecting a chain for what you are cutting is also important. If we are talking cutting rounds for fire wood:

(Oregon makes Husqvarna chains.)
I'm told the Stihl RS chains hold an edge better but are a little harder to sharpen, chromed teeth, Oregon LGX is the close equivalent.
The Oregon LPX is also a good chain, the one I've used for years with good success, (this year trying the Stihl RS)

I still have some of the safety chains & use them now & then. Great for liming & pruning & small jobs, less kick back.
For cutting fire wood, I use the round chisel. This year I'm trying the Stihl RS, from others here & a local saw shop, I'm told they hold an edge longer.
But again, it depends on what you are cutting, Some chain is made for cutting dirty wood & stay sharp longer when in the dirty stuff.
Even some carbide teeth chain out there, just high dollar & requires special sharpening.

Most Box stores don't sell the full chisel chain, not for home owners who rarely use a saw because they have the potential to kick back more if not operating the saw properly. When I quit buying box store safety chain & started using the round chisel, (Oregon LPX) what a big difference in performance. (Oregon LPX & Stihl RS3 have some kick back reduction with a hump on the drive link yet has a full chisel cutter for fast cutting & when using the tip of the bar they have less kickback. A nice feature for me, I use the tip of the bar allot)
The round chisel is the easiest to sharpen & cuts fast .

According to the tests, the square chisel is the fastest cutting, but it is an art to sharpen them.

No perfect chain for all applications. (But a sharp one is important)
For cutting most logs into rounds for fire wood, a full chisel works the best for me. Kick back is more dangerous with it but for an experienced user, we know when we use the tip for cutting to expect more kick-back energy. Most of our cutting is with the flat part of the bar cutting rounds across the grain& cutting speed here is what we are after.

If your saw bogs down frequently, maybe you need a skip chain, (or a bigger CC saw). Longer bars (over 24" usually) use a 1/2 skip or full skip, to help keep RPM up & clear out the wood chips from the cut. I tried a skip on my 20" & got poor performance, now it's a back up chain.

Some references :
http://www.baileysonline.com/saw-chain-cross-reference-chart.asp
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/types.html#RS
http://woodcuttersupply.com/Saw_ChainReference-.html
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/article/1507/Chainsaw_Chain_Measurements_Sizes_and_Types.html


----------

